# Jiu Jitsu/Judo: Complimentary to Wing Chun?



## wingchun100 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I study wing chun kung fu and I was just thinking the other day, "If a wing chun person wanted to study another art...specifically a grappling/groundfighting range art...what would compliment it best?" It doesn't seem to me like aikido would fit the bill. However, from what I remember of my judo training, it seems like that would actually work. Judo translates as "the gentle way" and even though wing chun has a striking component, it isn't necessarily a "hard/external" style. A lot of wing chun consists of simultaneous attack and defense, as well as using a person's strength against them. The only thing in judo that doesn't agree with wing chun would be the grabbing part: we use trapping hands and never latch on. However, the basic principle behind both is to use the other person's force against them.

I don't know how many of you have any knowledge of wing chun, but I just wanted to throw it out there and find out your thoughts.


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 28, 2014)

Aikido wouldn't fit the bill as a ground art, as it's simply not one. BJJ and Judo are the usual suspects for that. You also have combat submission wrestling. Check out this website. http://erikpaulson.com/

As I understand it, combat Hapkido also has a ground survival part to it, on top of its stand up moves.

The last option I can think of is Sambo. There's a Judo and Sambo school in Glendale, CA. There's a combat sambo school in NYC. Then there's the whole MMA scene all over the country. They will, by definition, work a lot on ground work.


----------



## Native (Feb 28, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> As I understand it, combat Hapkido also has a ground survival part to it, on top of its stand up moves.



Combat Hapkido has relatively little ground work. Just enough to survive and it comes later in the curriculum. It does contain a lot of trapping, but also many joint locks that require "latching on", as you put it. On the plus side, it incorporates only low kicks and direct, efficient movements much like WC. I think Jiu Jitsu, BJJ or Judo would be more complimentary if you are mostly concerned about ground skills.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 28, 2014)

Native said:


> Combat Hapkido has relatively little ground work. Just enough to survive and it comes later in the curriculum. It does contain a lot of trapping, but also many joint locks that require "latching on", as you put it. On the plus side, it incorporates only low kicks and direct, efficient movements much like WC. I think Jiu Jitsu, BJJ or Judo would be more complimentary if you are mostly concerned about ground skills.




That's what I was thinking too, from my limited experience with judo. The only part that doesn't match up with wing chun is grabbing.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 28, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> The only part that doesn't match up with wing chun is grabbing.


You may not like to grab, but you can't prevent your opponent from grabbing you. You will need to know how to deal with it.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 28, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You may not like to grab, but you can't prevent your opponent from grabbing you. You will need to know how to deal with it.



Yeah covering the bits you can't address is why you would do the second style in the first place.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 28, 2014)

The basic principle to deal with wrist/arm grabbing is always to twist your arm to the direction to against your opponent's thumb (1 finger). You should never twist your arm to the direction to against your opponent's 4 fingers (4 is stronger than 1). This principle may sound very simple. It still require some training to be able to react in any combat situation. The interesting thing is since your opponent also knows which direction that your arm will twist, he may just wait for you in the "track" of your future movement. It can turn into a complicate game.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You may not like to grab, but you can't prevent your opponent from grabbing you. You will need to know how to deal with it.



Okay, but my point wasn't whether or not I like to grab. My point was that wing chun's focus on trapping hands wouldn't be compatible with the grabbing aspect of judo. Learning to defend against a grabbing opponent is another story, and you don't need to learn another style to defend against that because hopefully your current style would have techniques for it. I think if I were to study judo, I'd focus more on the ground techniques than the standing-up-and-grabbing-for-a-throw stuff. Then again, as you said, it would be worth training with someone who did it to me so I would know how to counter.


----------

